# advise on new lcd tv, $1,000 budget



## xxslashxx (Jun 6, 2010)

hey,

I need advice on a new LCD tv for the living room. nothing smaller than 42 inches and nothing larger than 46, its for a small apartment. Seating is about 7-8 ft away. Now, I've never actually owned a LCD tv before so im not sure what to really look for so that's why I'm asking you guys. I checked out BestBuy and took a look at the Samsung's. The model that caught my eye was the LN46C630 series. Online there are two different versions, one that is about 990ish and another almost 1200. The only difference I can tell between these two is that the more expensive one comes integrated with Netflix, Youtube, Facebook, etc and all that stuff. I don't really care much for that as I will be getting a BlueRay player that has Netflix. Are the quality of these models the same as far as picture is concerned? Also, for the price, are there any better options? The TV will be used for general satellite programming, BlueRay movies, and gaming via Xbox 360, etc. I appreciate the support in advance. 

Also, advice on a good surroundsound system would be great as well. Nothing very expensive or loud, as I live on the top floor. Preferably decent audio quality if possible.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you looked at cnet reviews? I can't really recommend one TV, but I would recommend getting the extended warranty, even if it goes over your budget a little. All new TVs are pretty much disposable, but if you get a warranty with a replacement (if they can't repair) it will be replaced with a new one.

TVs have gotten so nice lately, that the B TVs are as nice as the A TVs just a few years ago, so I'd even look at, dare I say, wal-mart and maybe the Best Buy Insigna TVs too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A Tv and a sound system for $1000 is not very easy to do if you want quality. I would get the TV now and save up another $500 or so for the sound system at a later date (the more the better). 
Panasonic, Sony Toshiba LG and Samsung all have good and bad sets so its a bit of a hit and miss situation. You will get more for your money if your not interested in a 3D capable display and its not really necessary to get one that has a high refresh rate so stay with one thats 120Hz and 1080p capable and your good to go.


----------

